# Danier Gift Cards from individuals: what to look at?



## behappytoday (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am thinking of buying at Danier, and would be interested in saving some money, as the goods are fairly expensive. One way that I found is to buy the Danier gift cards, which the holders are sometimes willing to sell with a discount. Then, I could use those cards as a payment method for the item in the store.

At the same time, I am new to the gift cards business. May be there are any gift cards users on the forum who knows more about them? Could someone here advise me on how could I possibly protect myself against buying fakes, or cards with less balance that the seller declares, or anything else?

My research and conversations with potential sellers brought me the following information. Not sure whether it is exactly like this, but so far this is what I found out:

- The gift cards are mostly received when someone returned the item back to the store, so the cards were issued as a refund. Are the refund cards different from the "normal" gift cards that are directly purchased in the store as a gift to someone? Or are they still the same?

- As proof of the card value, the sellers offer the store receipts. Is this a good proof? My understanding is that the value of the card can change after the holder makes at least a partial purchase from the card. 

- Are the gift cards numbered? Wouldn't it be a better proof if I just call a store and check the value by giving them the card number?

- Is that true that the Danier gift cards never expire?

Thank you all!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

If I were meeting a stranger over the internet for the card, I would meet them at a Danier store and have the cashier authenticate the cards value.

I would have no concerns buying the card through www.cardswap.ca


----------



## behappytoday (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks! How about calling a store in order to confirm the card value?


----------

